# Whole house help



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

Currently have a Slimilne-5, HR21-700 (two coax cables available) and I’m getting a HR2X-XXX (one coax line available) as a potential upgrade for upstairs bedroom. 

While I have D* on the phone I’d like to know what else do I need to ask for in order to get Whole Home and I’d like to be able to record 4 things at a time. I’d like to sound somewhat intelligent when I talk to them. I see a lot of SWM and DECA talk, but to be honest it’s like reading Greek. Between the two DVR’s I’d like to be able to record 4 things at a time. So all we have is two coax cables running to the family room, and one up to the bedroom…is 4x recording possible?

Is there anything else I should ask for while I’m on with them?

Thanks, and sorry for naivety.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ask for whole home DVR, cinema connection kit if you want On Demand and iPad access for both and the new DVR. 

They'll convert you to SWiM in the process and add any DECA's as needed.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"cheap fish" said:


> So all we have is two coax cables running to the family room, and one up to the bedroom&#8230;is 4x recording possible?


Sorry, I missed this part of your post. When your system is converted to a SWiM system each of your DVR's only need a single wire. I ran my own coax for an add on DVR and I ran a single line for it.

You will absolutely be able to record 4 programs at once. Your DVR will work as it does now, just with one wire.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree here. The whole home conversion is a great deal for someone like yourself. You'll end up with a lot of free equipment and a lot of new wiring. To stress what dualsub2006 said, make sure you ask for the Cinema Connection Kit at the same time, because if you do that it should be free. This is the thing that connects your DVRs to the internet and if you want it buy it later, it will cost you.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> sure you ask for the Cinema Connection Kit at the same time, because if you do that it should be free.


That was the one piece of my upgrade that the guy said he couldn't give me for free. SWiM/MRV for $49 install, free HR24 and $80 for the CCK. I did forget about that and asked about it just before the call ended, so it may have been too late.

I bought mine (the wired version) on Amazon for $15.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, otherwise you got a really good deal.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Well, otherwise you got a really good deal.


Oh, I'm not complaining, not by any stretch. I was willing in my own mind to go $200 and only wanted an H2x receiver for that room. I got a great deal considering that I had time left on my contract.


----------



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

ok. i'll ask for the whole home, upgraded HR-2X (i'm not fussy, it barely used), Cinema Connection Kit. Any idea where i should be price-wise, ballpark? i'm sure there is some type of install fee. 

CCK is wireless or no? my DSL/router aren't near my D* boxes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a wireless CCK and I think it's the default now.

First Look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193851

Target-wise, I think the rack rate on what you're asking for would be $249 for the whole-home upgrade and $99 for another HD DVR. Anything less than that is great.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a wireless CCK and I think it's the default now.


I know some installers have them, but also know some don't.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cheap fish said:


> . . . . While I have D* on the phone I'd like to know what else do I need to ask for in order to get Whole Home . . . .


A Cinema (Internet) Connection Kit (CCK) (A DECA w/a PI) for your router to get the full benefits of Whole Home.


----------



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a wireless CCK and I think it's the default now.
> 
> First Look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193851
> 
> Target-wise, I think the rack rate on what you're asking for would be $249 for the whole-home upgrade and $99 for another HD DVR. Anything less than that is great.


that definitely puts it out of my mind. it wouldn't get $350 (even $250 since i'm ready of free upgrade) worth of use.

thanks anyway everyone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well hey, you can always try. I've heard of people paying $50, it's just uncommon.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cheap fish said:


> that definitely puts it out of my mind. it wouldn't get $350 (even $250 since i'm ready of free upgrade) worth of use.
> 
> thanks anyway everyone.





Stuart Sweet said:


> Well hey, you can always try. I've heard of people paying $50, it's just uncommon.


You never know until you call them and ask.


----------



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

nope,wouldn't budge.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

cheap fish said:


> nope,wouldn't budge.


You've talked with a CSR and they wouldn't budge? What exactly did you ask for and what did they quote you? Obviously it sounds like it too high for you, but now you can play "CSR Roulette". 
Call again. Be nice. Chances are you'll get a different offer. 
You can also call and say "cancel" twice to the voice prompts. That should get you to retention. Tell them what you want and flat out ask them what can they do for you. Good luck.


----------



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

I started talking about how my account states I'm eligible for a free HD-DVR upgrade to replace my old SD-Tivo box, and I stated it was connecting to a 3D TV. Then I asked since I'll have two HD-DVR's I'd be interested in the whole home and what would that entail...I played stupid. She tried, but she repeated 2-3x "that right now $199 was the best that could be done, there are a lot of wires to rewire".

I'll try again Fri.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

If you are out of contract, call in and tell the stupid computer "cancel" at the first two voice prompts. That should land you at retention. I wouldn't mention the word cancel again unless you mean it. Retention might be able to work you a much better deal. 

If you're under contract talking to retention probably won't help you.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Of course there is the article (and two threads) stating that DirecTV is going to 'tighten the belt'.... maybe there will not be so many 'freebies' in the future?


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm in a similar boat, but I'm curious if I don't get the Cinema Connection Kit what I "lose"? We rarely rent PPV (although I know we've used On Demand a few times in the past). 

I've got an HR22 in my basement and want another HD DVR for the bedroom (getting a new TV in a month or so). The HR22 is currently connected to the Internet via Ethernet (I wired the house before we moved in). 

All I really need is to be able to record 4 shows at once and watch them on either DVR. I don't really want to pay a lot for it, if I can. I honestly wanted an HR34, but it looks like the RVU-boxless-clients are 3-6 months away and the HR34 would be an expensive upgrade.

BTW - Am I still correct that you can view merged playlists no matter which DVR you are on, but not set up a recording on a remote DVR?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Without internet connection, you will lose PPV remote ordering (if not phone line connected), and TV Apps, and as you mentioned, On Demand.

The rest of your statement is correct.


----------



## ajbolit (Nov 28, 2011)

So, we just bought that lovely 70" Sharp and the store had offered 100$ off plus additional 150$ of from DirecTV on top on "everything for free" offer. It is my understanding that the best way to go is with All House HD DVR and 2 extra HD Receivers plus that wireless CCK. Is there anything else I am missing that I should inquire about prior to schedulued installation? Should I request any specific models DVR or Receivers? Do the DVR varries in hard drive sizes vs any additional features? Would that DVR comes with 2 additional RF remotes for 2 different floors? (I am planning to use one in my dedicated Home Theater in the basement, another one on the main floor with the Sharp - which probably can be just an IR remote, and the third one in the bedroom on the second floor?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes, HR22+ has larger drive (but all can take a 2TB external), HR20 can't display 3D locally, only the HR20 has built in OTA. Only HR24 has built in DECA, the others need an external box.

DirecTV can't guarantee a particular model, if you're working directly with an installer, you may have better luck.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ajbolit said:


> So, we just bought that lovely 70" Sharp and the store had offered 100$ off plus additional 150$ of from DirecTV on top on "everything for free" offer. It is my understanding that the best way to go is with All House HD DVR and 2 extra HD Receivers plus that wireless CCK. Is there anything else I am missing that I should inquire about prior to schedulued installation? Should I request any specific models DVR or Receivers? Do the DVR varries in hard drive sizes vs any additional features? Would that DVR comes with 2 additional RF remotes for 2 different floors? (I am planning to use one in my dedicated Home Theater in the basement, another one on the main floor with the Sharp - which probably can be just an IR remote, and the third one in the bedroom on the second floor?


Only one HD receiver can stream a show from a HDDVR- I would suggest you get 2 HDDVR and 1 HD receiver that way whatever room the HD receiver can watch live tv (any channel) or Stream from any HDDVR recorded playlist.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Most installers will have the wireless CCK but they are not the default they are only to be used as a last resort. (cannot get to router with cable, no open ports on router, only wireless, etc....)


----------



## ajbolit (Nov 28, 2011)

I did get confirmation email from DirectTV and it does include CCK (without specifying wireless or wired) free of charge. I am having a little price shock so - the Choice Ultimate at 70.99 a month, plus receivers and DVR - estimated monthly charge of 93$ a month. They would give me 36$ discount per month for the first year of contract - and the full price for the second year of contract (according to them I would be able to downgrade then). 
Didn't have a cable for awhile (like for the last 4 years)). Is that a pretty much going rate for the TV services nowadays? 
I also was reading about HR34 that is apparently started to ship - should I wait for it another month or so? Can I request it for my installation? Any other additional perks I can ask for from them?


----------



## HD Man (Jan 31, 2006)

I called DTV yesterday evening asking about free upgrade to the whole house viewing option I saw on a commercial. (I've had DTV for about 13+ years) CSR said that was for new customers only but said let me look at your account. Came back with offer to upgrade my 2 non-HD DVR's to HD DVR's, the cinema connection kit, and evertyhing installed at no charge. Just had to extend for two years. Since I've had the service so long, that wasn't a problem. 

She said the only thing I'll see on my bill is a incremental $3 charge per month for the whole house connection. I had initially wanted to wait for the HR34 but decided to add the two HD DVR's at not charge. That would give me four total HD DVR's and with the whole house connection, shouldn't have problem of not being able to record multiple shows as one time. We'll see what receivers I get in the mail.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You'd be able to record 8 shows at once, but you won't be able to record 8 and watch something else live, or record 9 like you would with an HR34 and 2 HD DVRs. Usually, that's not too much of an issue 

But, you can split recordings between multiple DVRs and watch anywhere. Really useful to make sure all network programming that doesn't repeat records.


----------



## HD Man (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I think recording 8 shows at a time will more than suffice for now, as I can allocate a receiver for wife's shows, one for the kids shows, and one just for my shows, and still have one left over. 

With the CCK connection, how much "free" vod type programming, like cable, is available? Hopefully the CCK involves more than just PPV movies.


----------

